# Radar Sensor Repurposing Issues



## BobQ (3 mo ago)

I’d like to repurpose my model Y’s radar sensor to use in a warning sign to flash speed of vehicles moving fast in my community. One of those active children playing signs. 
I have a 2020 model Y with radar. What issues will I run into if I simply remove it? Should I wait for the next software update and just before it updates, power down the car, remove the radar sensor and power up. That should install the software update and recognize the radar sensor is gone. Thoughts?


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

I dare say that you could find another RADAR system that might be easier and relatively cheap to interface with. Just the sign won't be cheap.
And just as a simple fact, signs like that are often fun to play with, to see how fast you can go.
I've never really seen them do good.

I dare say that Tesla may keep the devices in at least their initialization algorithm for a while. You could always disconnect it and see what happens.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I certainly wouldn't try it. Your car may know that it "should" have a radar, and decide not to work properly if it's not there, even if the radar is no longer actually used for anything. I could easily see it disabling AP, for example. That wouldn't be intentional on Tesla's part, but having the radar physically removed is an edge case they might not have considered.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Unplugging the radar is fairly simple. Remove the black plastic trim at the front. See if any errors happen.


----------

